# subversion & subversion-freebsd



## alie (Mar 10, 2009)

hi, anyone know what is the diffrent between these 2 ?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2009)

In the Makefile of subversion-freebsd it says:



> COMMENT=	Version control system with FreeBSD Project repo customizations



But I'm not sure what those customizations are...


----------



## cpeterson (Mar 10, 2009)

I think that there's some extra stuff on top to help display the svn repo to cvs clients, and some various other hackery that's in place while the freeBSD project phases out cvs and csup  for end-users over time.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 13, 2009)

There's 4 things in there:
- supply the repository location in keyword substitution
- set "display original" to true for merges
- provide 3 extra format characters in substitution
- Provide a default template that has FreeBSD project format:
+  "PR:",
+  "Submitted by:",
+  "Reviewed by:",
+  "Approved by:",
+  "Obtained from:",
+  "MFC after:",
+  "Security:",


----------

